# Substrate questions



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

I'm wanting to get away from gravel and would like to go with something like Flourite Black or Eco Complete. I'm leaning more towards the Flourite Black because it says it doesn't change ph. Only con in reviews about the Flourite is how dirty the start up is. 

From things I've read, when you start with new substrate like this it says you should wait a week to add fish because of possible ammonia spikes. I will be putting all new plants and rocks in it at the same time. I will preferably use the filter I have now in his cycled tank. 

I don't want to have to keep my boy out of his tank for an extended period of time but I also don't want to put him in harms way. 

What can y'all tell me about this kind of substrate and the start up? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I use it and didn't notice any issues with adding the fish right away when I switched to it. What I did was saved 1/2 of my old water and added 1/2 new when I switched to it so that it wasn't such a drastic change in parameters. I didn't even rinse it since it does not recommend doing so, just added it to the tank, then added the water. The water cleared up pretty quickly and once it did I put my fish in. SLOWLY add the water and you shouldn't kick up to much sediment. What I do is very slowly pour the water either onto the betta hammock, or if I have one in the tank into the betta log, either helps to distribute the water and keeps it from kicking up too much sediment.

The ammonia spikes occur due to a crashed cycle, and the cycle restarting. Just dose with Prime every day and do 25% water changes a few times a week until your cycle stabilizes and that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Keep in mind that any of these substrates are eventually depleted of nutrients and you'll have to supplement with root and Iron tabs at the very least. If you notice your plants are quite "right" it's time to replenish.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

+1 Russell. I think my EcoComplete is on it's last legs; the Swords are really struggling. I wish I would've just stuck with black sand; its cheaper, looks nicer, and is easier on my Cories' barbrels. In the end, I bought 40LBS or EcoComplete (totaling around $50) and it lasted like 6 months. Now I'll have to put tabs in every month or so and they cost $20 for a pack of 10. Would've been way cheaper to just buy sand (like $10 per 20LBS) and then tabs.


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. So Seachem says the Flourite has 'long lasting qualities and that it doesn't need to be changed but will last the life of your aquarium'. So is this not true then. I don't mind fertilizing but can't go nuts with the money either. I wouldn't mind in a year or so redoing the aquarium if I need to as long as it's near tax time haha. 
I'm just worried about starting from scratch. Will I be able to put my guy in a small tank, do the new substrated tank and then put him back right away? Or should I do what aquarium advisor says and start the tank and let it sit for a week because of possible spikes in ammonia.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I find that, while AqAdvisor isn't inaccurate, it tends to be a bit on the radical side with filtration and tankmates; I believe that you should be able to just put him in (as long as you float him first to match temps). Do check ammonia levels daily, though.


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

I use Fluorite, but not the black. I use the porous clay. I only have a little in the four 3.5-gallon tanks I have for my males, but my community tank that has my females in it has a lot of it. I don't really want it in there; it is rough and I feel like it will tear their fins up. But you can't beat it for planted tanks.

Two things I'd add. First, I feel like you absolutely have to rinse it thoroughly before you put it in the tank. On Amazon, it's advertised as a "flow through" bag so you can rinse it right in the sack, but when it was delivered, it wasn't in such a sack. I had to rinse it for ages. The best way I have found is to dump it into an old pillowcase and stick a garden hose in it. The muddy water will be good for your flowerbed anyway, I'm sure. In my opinion, putting your guy in the tank right after adding new substrate would be more worrisome for substrate residue gumming up his gills than I would for ammonia spikes. 

Secondly, I have also used the soft belly substrate made by the people at Aquariumplants.com. It goes by "Grow Pro", and I'll post a link (if that's not okay, lemme know or delete it). I liked it very much;, and I think it would be handy because it wouldn't snag fins. Grow-Pro: Freshwater Planted Aquarium Substrate


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That soil looks nice but note the caveat:

"_Used with our exclusive "Aquariumplants.com's own Substrate Fertilizer Pellets" we GUARANTEE success._"


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've always thought Seachem Flourite was basically an inert clay based substrate whose main benefit was in its cation exchange capacity? 

Meaning it wouldn't actually release any ammonia?


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> That soil looks nice but note the caveat:
> 
> "_Used with our exclusive "Aquariumplants.com's own Substrate Fertilizer Pellets" we GUARANTEE success._"


And I will also add that they weren't very quick to jump behind that guarantee 4 years ago when I needed it. I think they would have if I had pushed, but I didn't. I used their pellets, liquid fertilizer, substrate - the whole shebang - even their plants - but my plants did fine for a few days then boom, wilted and died. I emailed them a few times telling them I'd relied on their guarantee and they kept saying, "well, try this first...try that this time". It turned out to be because I had a water softener which was depriving them of calcium, potassium, etc.

I'm attaching two pictures. The tan substrate is the Aquariumplants.com "natural amazon" and the black is their "black diamond".


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I've always thought Seachem Flourite was basically an inert clay based substrate whose main benefit was in its cation exchange capacity?
> 
> Meaning it wouldn't actually release any ammonia?


So the more I've been reading it seems like it shouldn't cause a spike in ammonia. 

I know I'll have to rinse it really well and many times and there are some who recommend 'baking' it in the sun. They had no cloudiness that way. 

Now the only think I'm worried about is if it's too sharp or rough for the fish. 

Any insure into this?


----------

